# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Minnesota Timberwolves 11/27



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs*









*Dallas Mavericks [9-4] vs Minnesota Timberwolves [6-6]*
| Monday, November 27th, 2006 | Dallas, TX | American Airlines Center | 7:30pm | 
| *TV:* FSN & NBATV | *Radio:* 103.3FM ESPN | 

*Game Notes*
So far it has been a tale of two seasons for the Dallas Mavericks. The red-hot Mavericks will look to extend their winning streak to 10 games when they face the Minnesota Timberwolves on Monday in the second contest of a four-game homestand. On November 8, Dallas was 0-4 - the worst start in franchise history - and four games behind the New Orleans, which won its first four contests. After Saturday's win, the Mavericks are 1 1/2 games in front of New Orleans and one game behind San Antonio for first place in the Southwest Division.

In their last contest, Josh Howard returned to the starting lineup and provided a decisive early spark as Dallas won its ninth straight game, storming to an 85-73 victory over the Hornets. Dirk Nowitzki had 28 points and nine rebounds the Mavericks, which opened with a 21-3 run and never looked back. Dallas put together its best defensive effort of the season, holding the Hornets to less than 36 percent shooting (26-of-67) from the field.

The Timberwolves also have been playing well in their first three-game winning streak of the season - their longest since they won five in a row from December 2-10. Rookie Randy Foye scored seven of his career-high 15 points in a decisive fourth-quarter run and Kevin Garnett had 25 points and 10 rebounds as Minnesota posted a 104-96 victory over the Los Angeles Clippers.

Trailing, 95-84, with five minutes remaining, the Timberwolves finished on a 19-2 burst. Foye capped the spurt with an emphatic dunk at the buzzer, erasing a 12-point fourth-quarter deficit. Dallas has won four of the last six meeting against Minnesota. 

*The Whole Nine Yards*
Key stats during Dallas' current 9 game winning streak










*Team Leaders*








|























​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm glad this is a home game - if it was a roadie, I could see a very tough loss. :wahmbulance:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm glad this is a home game - if it was a roadie, I could see a very tough loss. :wahmbulance:


Even for a home game, this is far from a gimme.

It's impressive to see KG's name in 4 out of 5 categories of "2006-07 Team Leaders."

:clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just hope the Ninja's GT magic continues tonight.

:worthy:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Even for a home game, this is far from a gimme.
> 
> It's impressive to see KG's name in 4 out of 5 categories of "2006-07 Team Leaders."
> 
> :clap2:


I'm more impressed by the fact that he doesn't lead all categories :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Any game where KG is on the other team is no gimme. He always comes ready to play.

I just hope this team keeps it's head down and takes care of the business at hand. I really think that starting out the season 0-4 will pay huge dividends in the long run. This team knows that there will be no coasting back to the Finals and that there are no gimme games in this league, especially when everyone is gunning for you. I that the veteran leadership will keep everyone focused on one game at a time, there is no need to start looking ahead. 

BTW. Glad to see JHo picking up right where he left off and without disrupting the chemistry. Couldn't find any updated injury info on Devean George, anyone know when he might return?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> BTW. Glad to see JHo picking up right where he left off and without disrupting the chemistry. Couldn't find any updated injury info on Devean George, anyone know when he might return?


He was slated to return this past weekend, but that didn't happen....

I'll be keeping an eye on the [email protected] game as well tonight. Nellie's run-and-shoot might have a chance against SAS on 2nd of b2b. With a SAS loss and a win for the mavs, Dallas could be tied for 1st place after that horrid start.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The Spurs are abnormally bad on the 2nd night of back to backs, I think you might have a good hunch on tonights game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> The Spurs are abnormally bad on the 2nd night of back to backs


That's exactly what I was thinking.

2nd of b2b...

No Manu (offensively and defensively)...

Excellent backcourt of GSW with a run-and-shoot expert as coach...

SAS going for NBA record with 8-0 start on the road...

It will be an exciting game to say the least.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, mavs are a 8 1/2 point advantage with O/U set at 184.

I'd go....

MIN
Over

I think it will be a 6-7 point victory for the mavs with KG finishing with 30 points and 12 boards....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, mavs are a 8 1/2 point advantage with O/U set at 184.
> 
> I'd go....
> 
> ...


Sounds about right...I'd look for Dirk's numbers to mirror KG's.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*DMN:* Devean George is expected to be back in uniform for Monday's game against Minnesota. He has missed four games with a strained right knee. ... Josh Howard was held to 16 minutes against San Antonio on Friday in his first game back from an ankle injury. His playing time crept above 26 minutes Saturday – when he was back in his customary spot in the starting lineup. He had 15 points and seven rebounds.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Let's hope this is a real ball game!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hmm its been more quiet around the Mavs board as of late, where'd everyone go?

32pts for the Mavs in the 1st Q. T'wolves are just outmatched in this one, can't see them possibly coming back


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Easy to look outmatched when they forget to play defense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

where the heck is everyone??

Mavs with a major 4th Q collapse, Wolves down by only 2 with 1min left.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Good game.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Free Throws saved the Mavs tonight.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hey yao, we were watchin the game  and yea we let up on them big time, i HATE when we do that


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

.5 game out of first in the division. I knew the Mavs would bounce back from their rough start, but not this well.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> hmm its been more quiet around the Mavs board as of late, where'd everyone go?
> 
> 32pts for the Mavs in the 1st Q. T'wolves are just outmatched in this one, can't see them possibly coming back


Sorry....

Went to the game to scream my lungs out......:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> The Spurs are abnormally bad on the 2nd night of back to backs, I think you might have a good hunch on tonights game.


Looked to be a pretty good hunch... :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

10th in a row and nobody get's excited (including me). Ninjatune is officially the most dominant player in the NBA right now :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Do I get player of the month honors? A plaque? A raise? A promotion? A cookie? Anything?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjatune again.


I tried....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> where the heck is everyone??


Barely home from work...I hate this new schedule. :mad2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjatune again.


Not your time. :rules: :sadbanana:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Do I get player of the month honors? A plaque? A raise? A promotion? A cookie? Anything?


If the Mavs win 15 we will introduce you into the Hall of Fame :clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone else scratching their heads as to why Dirk only took 8 shots? I know he was struggling, but he always shoots his way through it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Anyone else scratching their heads as to why Dirk only took 8 shots? I know he was struggling, but he always shoots his way through it.


I'm no expert, but I'm wondering if Josh's reintroduction on the floor has Dirk stepping back and finding his flow (again).

That's the big fella's personality.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

which is why im not worried about an off game.


----------

